# Memory runs at Dual-Channel interleaved Mode



## riedochs (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mein neues System zusammen gebaut und bekomme beim POST die Nachricht *"Memory runs at **Dual-**Channel interleaved Mode" *

Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R

Als Speich erist folgender Verbaut:
Rote Sockel: Corsair XMS2 Twin2X2048-6400 DDR2 2048MB KIT PC800 CL5 5-5-5-12

Gelbe Sockel: Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096-6400 DDR2 4096MB KIT PC800 CL5 5-5-18

Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

> * Dual channel (Interleaved) mode. This mode offers the highest throughput for real world applications. Dual channel mode is enabled when the installed memory capacities of both DIMM channels are equal. Technology and device width can vary from one channel to the other but the installed memory capacity for each channel must be equal. If different speed DIMMs are used between channels, the slowest memory timing will be used.
> * Single channel (Asymmetric) mode. This mode is equivalent to single channel bandwidth operation for real world applications. This mode is used when only a single DIMM is installed or the memory capacities are unequal. Technology and device width can vary from one channel to the other. If different speed DIMMs are used between channels, the slowest memory timing will be used.


Stammt von hier

Da gibts auch Bilder bezgl. Bestückung


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2008)

Wo hast du das denn hergezaubert, ich ab mir nen Wolf bei Google gesucht

Scheint ja alles in Ordnung zu sein


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn hergezaubert, ich ab mir nen Wolf bei Google gesucht


Einfach gegoogelt. Ich kenne halt die ultra-h4xpl0its, mit denen man immer sofort das Richtige findet.


----------

